# How to: Make a $5 medicine ball



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

Medicine balls are a great addition to any workout, esspecially in the martial arts. I imagine just about every boxing gym has a bunch of them lieing around, but martial arts clubs often lack them. They are great for ab work, plyometric training, and general next morning soreness inducing. Problem is, they can get pretty pricey, so here is a easy, cheap alternative that makse a good, sturdy medicine ball.

http://innovativema.ca/forum/view.php?pg=buildamedicineball


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew that is a great way to build them and think I spent money on them but not anymore I'll use what you found.
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty quick too, I think it took me 10-15 minutes, to make that one, shoot the pictures and do the write up.    So this is a very simple little project.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2006)

Nothing, absolutely nothing beats a poor man's ingenuity.


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Medicine balls are a great addition to any workout, esspecially in the martial arts. I imagine just about every boxing gym has a bunch of them lieing around, but martial arts clubs often lack them. They are great for ab work, plyometric training, and general next morning soreness inducing. Problem is, they can get pretty pricey, so here is a easy, cheap alternative that makse a good, sturdy medicine ball.
> 
> http://innovativema.ca/forum/view.php?pg=buildamedicineball




Why didnt I think of that, but thanks for the idea andrew.  That ball looks new.  You could probably find a cheaper one at a garage sale.  I have kareem abul jabar basketball lying in the corner and am eying it now


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

It was, from the "cheap balls bin"

but your right, a used ball could turn this into a $2 project rather then a $5 one


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great Idea, I will have to try it out.....TY


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 25, 2006)

How heavy of a medicine ball is normal for adults?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 25, 2006)

Start around 10lbs, Up to about 25 - 30 lbs.

I'd say most are in the 15lbs range, but it depends on the person.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 25, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Start around 10lbs, Up to about 25 - 30 lbs.
> 
> I'd say most are in the 15lbs range, but it depends on the person.


Thanks!


----------



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

man thats so primo but hey how much is 10 pounds in kilograms


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 27, 2006)

4.5

And you can go to whatever weight you want.  I also have mad a 20lbs and 25lbs one out of larger balls.


----------



## crushing (Oct 27, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Pretty quick too, I think it took me 10-15 minutes, to make that one, shoot the pictures and do the write up. So this is a very simple little project.


 
I'm thinking about doing this.  How is the one you made holding up?


----------



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

you got any other similar tips like that cause thats got me excited


----------



## phlaw (Oct 27, 2006)

I love it, The Macgyver Mecicine Ball.  I actually got a small ball out of a crane machine for $1, so mine was even cheaper.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 27, 2006)

crushing said:


> I'm thinking about doing this.  How is the one you made holding up?



No problems at all.  Silicone sealed pretty much makes it air tight, The bigger ones I used Scotch transparent duct tape on, it's stronger and sticks  better, and wrapped right around.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 27, 2006)

buyu said:


> you got any other similar tips like that cause thats got me excited


 
If you want some cool tips on homemade equipment, click here:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36908
That will take you to a discussion about homemade stuff here at this site.

AoG


----------



## ajs1976 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I think I will be going to wal-mart tomorrow.

I think the boxing gym I have taken classes at has ones that are over 60 lbs.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 27, 2006)

60lbs would be one big medicine ball...


----------



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

cheers AOG that was heipful as brother. Quick question so u seal the ball and pump it back up do you do it till its hard or just so it wont go sqishy on ya


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 28, 2006)

I haven't pumped them back up


----------

